# BGB (Brussels-Ghent-Bruges)



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've thought about such trip after watching the film "In Bruges"  But postponed it and practically forgot about it. Well, looking on Ben's presentations of Brussels & Ghent, I've revived the idea...

Here we go!

Brussels for staters


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you visit just recently?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Did you visit just recently?


Yes. This August.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Weather conditions were not perfect, I suppose. We had lots of clouds and some rain this symmer, after a sunny and way too dry spring.

Great pictures anyway! kay: Some are taken from your hotel room? 

Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

:applause: very beautiful kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new thread, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Weather conditions were not perfect, I suppose. We had lots of clouds and some rain this symmer, after a sunny and way too dry spring.
> 
> Great pictures anyway! kay: Some are taken from your hotel room?
> 
> Looking forward to the rest!


Thanks!
Yes, weather was far from perfect... But we had some fine days in Ghent & Bruges.
Well, not from the room  from the balcony...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ghent

(but we'll return to Brussels yet)

Ghent... bicycles, bicyclists ... again and again


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Igor, your travel photos are always superb! kay: more,please


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Everything beautiful, Igor, and especially the buildings in #9/5 and 6 are
a great pleasure for my eyes! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for nice comments & 'liking'.

Brugges.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the vintage/antique seller. Just my sort of thing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! I love your shots of Brussels, been there for 2 days but I'd never seen those...
will check your thread for more update. BTW, the film "In Bruges", is that the one starred by Colin Farrell?


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

yup. actually just the other day i watched 'seven psychopaths' which also has colin farrell and the same writer/director, so worth a watch if you liked 'in bruges'. 

anyway...offtopic there sorry. great shots as always shik, i particularly like the balcony perspectives


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics, Igor! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!



openlyJane said:


> Love the vintage/antique seller. Just my sort of thing.


My childhood dream in fact 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! I love your shots of Brussels, been there for 2 days but I'd never seen those...
> will check your thread for more update. BTW, the film "In Bruges", is that the one starred by Colin Farrell?


Thank you! Yes, with Colin Farrell.



stevekeiretsu said:


> yup. actually just the other day i watched 'seven psychopaths' which also has colin farrell and the same writer/director, so worth a watch if you liked 'in bruges'.
> 
> anyway...offtopic there sorry. great shots as always shik, i particularly like the balcony perspectives


Thanks! And special thanks for mentioning the film 'seven psychopaths', I'll check it 



yansa said:


> Lovely pics, Igor!


Thank you, Silvia!

Brussels (I've promised to return, remember?)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Igor, with the nice selfie, the bumblebee and wonderful architecture and park! kay:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Great pictures and not only from tourist places!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, Igor! The ones that appealed most to me (aside from your neat self-portrait of course) are those streetscapes of town houses in Ghent, which I shall have to visit one day.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photos, love them.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Great update, Igor, with the nice selfie, the bumblebee and wonderful architecture and park!


Thank you, Silvia!



Niemand said:


> Great pictures and not only from tourist places!


Thanks! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thank you!



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Igor! The ones that appealed most to me (aside from your neat self-portrait of course) are those streetscapes of town houses in Ghent, which I shall have to visit one day.


Thanks! Ghent, of course, is worth a visit ...



skylark said:


> cool photos, love them.


Thanks!



Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Igor!


Thank you, Roberto!


Ghent


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Igor! :applause:

"Gent schakelt slim" 

Wonderful the Gothic church...
And to pic 3: I've seen such doors before, but never with a wooden figure.
Very special and beautiful!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love the old door, and the mural in the next pic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics, despite the grey and rainy weather. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful pics, Igor!
> 
> "Gent schakelt slim"
> 
> ...


Yes, rather formidable door.



Why-Why said:


> Love the old door, and the mural in the next pic.


Thank you, Nik!



Benonie said:


> Great pics, despite the grey and rainy weather.


Thanks! Sometimes the weather was kinder to people 

Brugges


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One favourite after the other... 

Love the metal art in No. 6 (great pic too!) and you caught beautiful
cirrus uncinus clouds in No. 7, Igor. kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of a beautiful city.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Brussels 
(round and round )


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful, Igor... :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very nice sets, Igor! I love these Belgian cityscapes.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a great update, Igor!
Ghent and Brussels are two beautiful gems.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for nice comments 

I've liked Belgium cities. Well, the ones I saw. And I'll try to enchant the visitors in my thread


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the shades of green in pic 1, Igor - and the red accent in pic 3! :banana: 

Wonderful update! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! I really like this architecture kay: 
Amazing pictures! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Love the shades of green in pic 1, Igor - and the red accent in pic 3! :banana:
> 
> Wonderful update! kay:


Thank you, Silvia!



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! I really like this architecture kay:
> Amazing pictures! :applause:


Thanks, Roman!

And thanks to everyone, who looked into the thread 

Nice day in Brugges


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Igor!
Bruges is an impressive city!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Indeed, Bruges is so beautiful that I don't know where to look first! 

Great shots, Igor - the second and third are my favourites. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gratteciel said:


> Great updates, Igor!
> What a wonderful country!
> And the cat... just wow!


Thank you, Roberto! The country is really nice. 



Benonie said:


> Great updates again, Igor!
> 
> The art nouveau "Old England" building is a former warehouse, which nowadays a the MIM, the splendid Musical Instruments Museum. On top there's a great brasserie with roof top terrace, offering breathtaking views over the city.


Thanks, Ben! Well, maybe next time I'll visit this brasserie 



yansa said:


> Pic 2 is my favourite, Igor, and the whole update is great!


Thank you, Silvia!



Why-Why said:


> I love that last one of Brussels!


Thanks, Nick! 

More Ghent


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

No single "weak" picture! kay:

Lovely impressions with charming lady 



shik2005 said:


>


What a view! It's so beautiful! :applause:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody  And special thanks to you, Silvia, for your charming comments!

Lovely Bruges


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set! Love the small alley, the close up of the church tower and the reflection if that tower in the sunglasses. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> And special thanks to you, Silvia, for your charming comments!


You definitely deserve them, dear Igor! 
We see your passion and love in every one of your pics.

Again a wonderful update, I particularly like that pillow with the cat dressed
in a red jacket , the close-up of the cathedral and the beautiful reflection
in the last pic/portrait! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Igor!
The last photo is great!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I really get high looking at these wonderful photos.:cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! amazing pictures, love them all! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Great set! Love the small alley, the close up of the church tower and the reflection if that tower in the sunglasses.


Thanks, Ben!



yansa said:


> You definitely deserve them, dear Igor!
> We see your passion and love in every one of your pics.
> 
> Again a wonderful update, I particularly like that pillow with the cat dressed
> ...


Thank you, Silvia!



Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful new set, Igor!
> The last photo is great!


 Thanks, Roberto!



capricorn2000 said:


> I really get high looking at these wonderful photos.


Thank you!



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! amazing pictures, love them all!


Thanks, Roman!


Brussels

Фотографии в альбоме «Брюссель», автор shik-shik на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing cities!!! Ghent is a gem, and your photos are his case


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, Ghent it is...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pure beauty, Igor... :applause:

Some favourites are #89/6-8 and #91/1, 2, 4 and 5!
Fisheye and rainbow, that fits so well together!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely cities, my kind of architectural styles.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really, really nice!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks!

Bruges


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The magic of the full moon... a great Gothic church door with lovely Madonna...

That cute "Serena" building... the red car and wonderful houses... -

well done, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful impressions in your photos! one of my favorites


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments & visiting, dear friends 

Brussels


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I’ve only just caught up with this fantastic thread.

Looks like you were in your element. So many great photos. Reflection in sunglasses, cats....

Bruges and Ghent look absolutely beautiful, and the decoration and detailing on so many of the buildings brings to mind Belgian lace.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful architecture. The last pic with the the central building is splendid. Lacework in classical symmetry.:cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Such beautiful Bruges pics! My favourite is #139.4.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Dear Igor, love every pic of #139! :applause:
> Great work!


Thank you so much, Silvia! I'm glad you loved this update 



Why-Why said:


> Such beautiful Bruges pics! My favourite is #139.4.


Thanks, Nick! This corner is really a very attractive place, we (I and my wife) visited it several times.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

And now the turn of Brussels


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I loved that mural! That's great! 
Great update! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics, Igor! Couldn't decide for a favourite - they all are great! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set, Igor! Brussels really is an underrated city when it comes to urban fabric, and it must have the world's best street art.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> I loved that mural! That's great!
> Great update! :applause:


 Thanks!



yansa said:


> Phantastic pics, Igor! Couldn't decide for a favourite - they all are great! :applause:


Thank you very much, Silvia!



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful set, Igor! Brussels really is an underrated city when it comes to urban fabric, and it must have the world's best street art.


Well, Brussels is great & its murals are really good.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ghent


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful update, Igor! :applause:
Vienna has other beautiful things, but nothing comparable to this:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful cities indeed....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Bruges! 






Nice guy


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful place and pic, full of harmony! :applause:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!

Brussels


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Igor! kay:
Pic 1 fascinates me most!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely series again Igor! You did a great job by capturing some of Belgium's finest cityscapes.
Thanks for that! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful update, Igor! kay:
> Pic 1 fascinates me most!


Thank you, Silvia!



Benonie said:


> Lovely series again Igor! You did a great job by capturing some of Belgium's finest cityscapes.
> Thanks for that! :cheers:


Well, it was great pleasure first to visit all these Belgium cities and later to process pictures (and recall the visit) 
Ghent


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So lovely, Igor... kay:
All favourites, but let me one pick out:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm really warming to Ghent...mi favorito.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Ghent looks gorgeous. And such a ‘strong’ church tower in set 151.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Great updates Igor. I'm glad you had some sunshine during your trip!
> 
> They are lovely, indeed. They're sculptures of a great Ghentian folk artist, Walter De Buck, who died in 2014.
> The building is the medieval Metselaarshuis , which was almost totally ruined but restored in 1990, including the modern annex and these lovely dancing figures.
> ...


Thank you for this interesting informations, Ben! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Great updates Igor. I'm glad you had some sunshine during your trip!
> 
> They are lovely, indeed. They're sculptures of a great Ghentian folk artist, Walter De Buck, who died in 2014.
> The building is the medieval Metselaarshuis , which was almost totally ruined but restored in 1990, including the modern annex and these lovely dancing figures.
> ...


Special thanks for interesting comments, Ben! 

More Brugges


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city and pics, Igor! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just lovely!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for feedback & viewing 

Brussels















The Royal encounter:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pictures and buildings, Igor! :applause:
Wonderful tower in No. 5!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic pictures Igor! kay:


yansa said:


> Wonderful tower in No. 5!


It's the belfry tower of the City Hall, a Gothic jewel on the world famous Grand Place. They say Vienna Rathaus was modelled after this Brussels Town Hall.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Fantastic pictures Igor! kay:
> 
> It's the belfry tower of the City Hall, a Gothic jewel on the world famous Grand Place. They say Vienna Rathaus was modelled after this Brussels Town Hall.


Thanks for information, Ben! Vienna can be glad they did choose such a
marveillous inspiration! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas, dear Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Fantastic pictures Igor!
> 
> It's the belfry tower of the City Hall, a Gothic jewel on the world famous Grand Place. They say Vienna Rathaus was modelled after this Brussels Town Hall.


Thank you, Ben! Special thanks for your comments!



yansa said:


> Merry Christmas, dear Igor!


Thank you, Silvia! Merry Christmas!

Ghent


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics of a beautiful city, Igor!
The first five are my favourites! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stunning photos! 

Happy New Year to you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Phantastic pics of a beautiful city, Igor!
> The first five are my favourites!


Thank you, Silvia! Fishye forever?



aljuarez said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!



Romashka01 said:


> Stunning photos!
> 
> Happy New Year to you!


Thanks, Roman! Best wishes to you!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Igor


Thank you? Christos!


Bruges


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Gorgeous updates from Bruges and Ghent! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia! Fishye forever?


Your fisheye pics are beautiful, Igor, but you are also superb in all other styles, like b/w! 
This one is my favourite of the set - wonderful partly wooden houses...



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

So... New Year, new turn of the wheel... Brussels!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Such an amazing compilation! Both Bruges and Brussels look brilliant - very attractive streetscapes and architecture.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful Belgian cities and your photos are just great, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for feedback & visiting, everyone!

Belgian cities are really wonderful 

Ghent


P8035667


P8045668


DSC01962


P8045670


DSC01977


DSC01978


DSC01979


DSC01981


DSC01982


DSC01984


DSC01985


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Brugges


DSC02794 

DSC02795 

DSC02796 

DSC02798 

DSC02800 

DSC02801 

DSC02802 

DSC02803 

DSC02804 

DSC02805 

DSC02806 

DSC02808 

DSC02809 

DSC02810


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Igor! The last three of Brugges are my favourites! kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of an old beautiful city....specially those taken with fish-eyed lens.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Igor! The last three of Brugges are my favourites! kay:



Much appreciated, Silvia!


Brussels



DSC01638


DSC01639


DSC01640


DSC01641


DSC01642


DSC01632


DSC01635


DSC01637


DSC01643


DSC01646


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It always feels as if you really enjoyed your trip to Belgium. And there is certainly much to be charmed about.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Igor - very nice double- or couple-selfie! 


Love the bumblebee in the lavender... kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> It always feels as if you really enjoyed your trip to Belgium. And there is certainly much to be charmed about.



TBH, I enjoyed almost all my trips. But you are right, Belgium is among my favorites.





yansa said:


> Great update, Igor - very nice double- or couple-selfie!
> 
> 
> Love the bumblebee in the lavender... kay:



This selfie came as a surprise for my wife 



Ghent



DSC01987


DSC01989


DSC01990


DSC01991


DSC01992


DSC01993


DSC01995


DSC01996


DSC01997


DSC01998


DSC01999


DSC02000


DSC02001


DSC02002


DSC02004


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous details. I love that green door....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> This selfie came as a surprise for my wife





Like Jane I love the green door.  Also the woman with the lion.
Wonderful architecture, here is one of my favourit pics, Igor:




shik2005 said:


> DSC01992


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Igor; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for nice comments & visiting.

Lovely Bruges


DSC02833


DSC02834


DSC02835


DSC02836


DSC02837


DSC02841


DSC02844


DSC02849


DSC02854


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos! I especially like 01999, 02000 and the last one kay: 

Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful church, superb last pic, and lovely Madonna with roses, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Awesome!
You definitely have a photographer's soul and a lot of talent, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful photos! I especially like 01999, 02000 and the last one kay:
> 
> Я памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный...



Thanks, Roman! Ага, чудесно смотрелся на пьедестале 




yansa said:


> Wonderful church, superb last pic, and lovely Madonna with roses, Igor! :applause:



Thank you, Silvia!




Gratteciel said:


> Awesome!
> You definitely have a photographer's soul and a lot of talent, Igor!



Thanks, Roberto! Much appreciated.





Brussels 




DSC01650


DSC01651


DSC01652


DSC01653


DSC01654


DSC01655


DSC01656


DSC01657


DSC01660


DSC01662


DSC01663


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent pics of a beautiful city, Igor! :applause:
I'm bewitched by these facades... 
If I was a novel writer, this could inspire me...





shik2005 said:


> DSC01657


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Excellent pics of a beautiful city, Igor! :applause:
> I'm bewitched by these facades...
> If I was a novel writer, this could inspire me...



Mighty balconies 


Ghent.



DSC02007


DSC02005


DSC02008


DSC02009


DSC02010


DSC02011


DSC02012


DSC02013


DSC02014


DSC02015


DSC02016


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Brussels looks beautiful!
I don't understand why the term 'brusselisation' is common, I can actually think of many hundreds of cities which intentionally destroyed much more of their old urban fabric in USA, canada, Australia, South america and UK than brussels ever did


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Photos rich in color! I love your threads. This one is superb!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Charming and beautiful, Igor, full of favourites! :applause:
I just pick out this one, love the old lion 





shik2005 said:


> DSC02015


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

wakka12 said:


> Brussels looks beautiful!
> I don't understand why the term 'brusselisation' is common, I can actually think of many hundreds of cities which intentionally destroyed much more of their old urban fabric in USA, canada, Australia, South america and UK than brussels ever did


You just don't know how Brussels looked before, I guess. (and also this thread does not show the ugly parts, of course haha)


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Wayden21 said:


> You just don't know how Brussels looked before, I guess. (and also this thread does not show the ugly parts, of course haha)


Thats true I don't, but I can still see that brussels has a huge amount of historical buildings remaining, and theres many american even british cities which have absolutely basically no traces left of their history, not even a single intact street left in the entire cites, which is just not comparable to what happened in brussels, so just don't get why it was crowned with that infamous term!

Most people in birmingham used to live in back to back houses, every single one in the entire city was demolished in the 60's, except one. 40% of liverpool's population lived in a type of housing called court houses, every single one except one example was demolished also. Not to mention the countless examples of beautiful monuments and commercial buildings that were demolished for no reason on top of that. The residents were rehouses in huge hideous social housing blocks, and big motorways were built through the old towns, and a huge amount more buildings were demolished to make for these large unnecessary roads, on top of the fact they lost so much of their buildings due to aerial bombings in WW2. The way british cities were planned post war is so so much worse than what happened brussels..brussels cannot even imagine! The term should be birminghamisation!

I would say 80-90% of britains cities old buildings were demolished or destroyed by war..brussels is obviously not close to that high


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

United States are a totally different world when it comes to heritage, you absolutely can't compare. And don't you think there is a major difference between war destruction and demolition for profit? 
But if you are right about the fact that in Britain they also demolished a lot just for profit, I wouldn't be surprised. And the explanation would rather be then that Belgians care less than others when people mock them, while british are proud and arrogant, sure they do everything right and better than others, they would never had accepted foreigners to use the word "birminghamisation" haha.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for visiting, nice comments & interesting discussion 

Bruges at night (after rain)


DSC02866


DSC02867


DSC02868


DSC02870


DSC02873


DSC02874


DSC02878


DSC02879


DSC02880


DSC02881


DSC02882


DSC02883


DSC02884


DSC02895


DSC02896


DSC02899


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, romantic night shots with wet ground! :applause:
But this one is my personal favourite:





shik2005 said:


> DSC02867


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

For some reason i particularly like the shot of the beautiful building, that houses the tea room. As a child, and even now, I like to look at the life beyond night-time windows. Feels very illicit.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just beautiful night shots!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful, romantic night shots with wet ground! :applause:
> But this one is my personal favourite:



Thanks, Silvia! I really appreciate your esteem. Indeed, all those night streets creates fairytale aura.




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:



Thank you, Christos!




openlyJane said:


> For some reason i particularly like the shot of the beautiful building, that houses the tea room. As a child, and even now, I like to look at the life beyond night-time windows. Feels very illicit.



Looks like a dollhouse 




Why-Why said:


> Just beautiful night shots!



Thanks, Nick!


Brussels. The end.


DSC01664


DSC01665


DSC01668


DSC01669


DSC01672


DSC01674


DSC01679


DSC01681


DSC01682


P7315469


P7315468


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful pics, Igor! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry, but it was not the end of the thread, just Brussels.

So, Ghent. Let's climb up.


DSC02021


DSC02023


DSC02024


DSC02026


DSC02028


DSC02029


DSC02031


DSC02032


DSC02033


DSC02034


DSC02035


DSC02036


DSC02037


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Sorry, but it was not the end of the thread,


Fortunately, Igor! 
Superb update, with this pic as one of many favourites of mine! :applause:





shik2005 said:


> DSC02028


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, let's continue with Bruges 

Night walk, looks like smth right from the fairy tale...


DSC02939


DSC02937


DSC02936


DSC02935


DSC02934


DSC02933


DSC02929


DSC02927


DSC02921


DSC02920


DSC02919


DSC02916


DSC02915


DSC02914


DSC02912


DSC02911


DSC02910


DSC02909


DSC02908


DSC02907


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Enchanting. Magic. Wonderful reflections!
Great update, Igor, with pics No. 9, 13 and 21 as my special favourites. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous night shots of Bruges! That last one is ... special!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Enchanting. Magic. Wonderful reflections!
> Great update, Igor, with pics No. 9, 13 and 21 as my special favourites. kay:



Thank you, Silvia!




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:



Thanks!




Why-Why said:


> Fabulous night shots of Bruges! That last one is ... special!



The last one? or two? 



Ghent (we'll return to night Bruges)



DSC02038


DSC02039


DSC02040


DSC02041


DSC02042


DSC02044


DSC02045


DSC02046


DSC02047


DSC02048


DSC02049


DSC02050


DSC02051


DSC02052


----------

